# Another PCD dencoop story - F15 2014 X5 xDrive 50 | 11/22/13



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

http://youtu.be/_dAC3sjV8t4

http://youtu.be/A_qXwdXqN6E


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

I would like to Thank

Jonathan, Justin, Kelli, Ginger,and the rest of the PCD team for making the Spencerian so great....

BTW my story made it to the cover page at www.Bimmerpost.com ....if you would like to view the high resolution pix and the rest of the story please follow the link --->

http://www.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=915544


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Thanks !!!*



dencoop said:


> Very Excited to be going back again....This time picking up a Mineral White on mocha F15 2014 X5 with every single available option....
> 
> Stay tuned for the live report as per my normal style for those of you that are familiar with my reporting style....
> 
> ...


Your videos always bring back great memories from last's PCD for my Wife & I.

Happy Holidays dencoop :thumbup:


----------

